# Antriebsverstärker / Steuerung gesucht



## Boxy (28 Juni 2011)

Kollegen, ich bitte einmal um Hilfe 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Steuerung für ein 1-Achs Konzept.
D.h. es soll ne integrierte Lösung oder kpl. Lösung zur Steuerung eines Motors (max. 800 Watt) sein. Also Ansteuerung / Regler usw. in einem Gehäuse.
Dabei sollte es möglich sein, das man div. Positionen mit dem Motor anfahren / programmieren kann.

Es kann auch irgend etwas aus Fernost usw. sein. Sollte günstig und kompakt sein.
Hintergrund ist, mein Brötchengeber hat mich beauftragt für Amerika eine günstige Steuerung für eine 1-Achs Positionierung aufzutreiben.
Bisher wurde dies halt üblich mit einer kleinen Steuerung mit Display und Verstärker von Elmo aufgebaut. Nun soll es halt am besten, wie beschrieben etwas kompaktes und kostengünstiges sein.

Hat da wer eine Idee oder Hinweis zu Lieferanten usw.?


----------



## Knaller (28 Juni 2011)

*Kompakte Achse*

Bosch Rexroth  Indradrive


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

SEW, da gibt es zwei möglichkeiten einmal über das IPOS Programm
selber etwas zu schreiben oder die Movi PLC.

Alternativ, wenn nur Positionen angefahren werden sollen und es reicht
diese über Binäreingänge aufzurufen, hätte ich noch ELAU die haben da
so einen kleinen Dezentralen Servo, das ist dann sehr schlank.


----------



## Boxy (28 Juni 2011)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bosch Rexroth  Indradrive



Danke, aber *Sollte günstig und kompakt sein.*
Und es sollte alles in einem integriert haben. Also im Prinzip wie früher ne Schrittmotorensteuerung ala LogiPos oder so.
Also die gesamte Steuerung mit Verstärker usw. sollte in ein (kleines) Tischgehäuse passen  



@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
thx, hättes du mir bzgl. ELAU mehr Infos?

Also wie gesagt, ich suche oder soll suchen, etwas was in einem kleinem Gehäuse ist und alles zusammen hat. Also wie geschrieben so ne Art Schrittmotorensteuerung welche Programmierbar ist aber am besten für Bürstenlose AC Motoren wie die http://www.elmomc.com/products/elmo-servo-drive-motor-packages-main.htm


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

wir haben die Plug&Drive Motoren PD4 von www.nanotec.de im Einsatz. Funktionieren wunderbar und kostengünstig sind sie auch. 

Preise sogar im Internet. 

Gruß

SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

hier die Handbücher

Anhang anzeigen Benutzerhandbuch_DIS-2_1p1.pdf
Anhang anzeigen Profibus_Handbuch_DIS-2_V1p0.pdf


----------



## Boxy (28 Juni 2011)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben die Plug&Drive Motoren PD4 von www.nanotec.de im Einsatz. Funktionieren wunderbar und kostengünstig sind sie auch.
> 
> ...




Danke, aber leider fehlt hier die CNC bzw. Programmier Möglichkeit für die Positionieraufgabe


----------



## Boxy (28 Juni 2011)

@Helmut,

weist Du ob die Möglichkeit besteht im Prinzip Einzelsatz zu fahren?
Also via externes Signal (Flanke) auf die nächste Position zu fahren usw..

Hintergrund ist, es soll über ein Signal einer Maschine immer auf die nächste Position positioniert werden (Rundtisch) und dann ein Signal ausgegebn werden, welches sagt in Position und dann kann die Maschine z.B. bohren.
Anschliessend soll wieder über ein Signal auf die nächste Position weiter positioniert werden usw. Dies geht bis alle Programmierte Positionen angefahren wurden und dann soll das Programm beendet werden und dann geht das ganze von vorne los!

So evtl. hätte ich die Aufgabe vorher beschrieben sollen. Nun zeigt sich auch, warum ich da ne kpl. kleinsteuerung oder Gerät suche für diese Aufgabe.
Ziel soll eigenlich sein, das dies ein Gerät ist welches ohne externe Software usw. aukommt und der Anwender nur noch Positionen programmiert.
Es kommen kleine Antriebe mit ca. 400 Watt zum Einsatz.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Juni 2011)

Muss es die Dynamik eines Servos haben? Ansonsten tut's doch eine einfache Positioniersteuerung von Elgo plus DC-Motor und Drehgeber.
http://www.elgo.de/produkte/steuerungen.html


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (29 Juni 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Danke, aber leider fehlt hier die CNC bzw. Programmier Möglichkeit für die Positionieraufgabe



Hallo,
eben genau nicht, wir setzen die Antriebe zum Positionieren ein. Per mitgelieferter Software vordefinierte Positionen werden einfach nur per binärkodiertem Signal aufgerufen und anschließend abgearbeitet. Beschleunigung, Verzögerung, Geschwindigkeit, Positionsüberwachung, Strombegrenzung, alles einstellbar. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> @Helmut,
> 
> weist Du ob die Möglichkeit besteht im Prinzip Einzelsatz zu fahren?
> Also via externes Signal (Flanke) auf die nächste Position zu fahren usw..
> ...


 
Es besteht die möglichkeit Einzelsatz zu fahren, über Digitale Eingänge
können bis 64 Positionen angewählt werden und über einen Impuls ge-
startet werden. Zusätzlich gibt es eine Tabellenpositionierung, wo mann
eine Art Ablauf je nach belegung bestimmter Digitaler Eingänge sogar
verzweigen kann. Die Positionen können fest in eine Tabelle eingetragen
werden oder später in der Praxis auch geteacht werden. So wie ich das
sehe könntest du mit diesen Antrieb ohne zusätzliche Komponeten den
Rundtisch komplett positionieren. Der Antrieb ist im übrigen in 230V aus-
führung zu haben, dh. du könntest ihn über eine Schuckstecker betreiben,
Sicherheitsaspekte mal außen vor gelassen.

Hier ist noch mal ein Link, zu den Lieferanten der Leistungselektronik http://www.metronix.de/index.php?id=68


----------



## Boxy (29 Juni 2011)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eben genau nicht, wir setzen die Antriebe zum Positionieren ein. Per mitgelieferter Software vordefinierte Positionen werden einfach nur per binärkodiertem Signal aufgerufen und anschließend abgearbeitet. Beschleunigung, Verzögerung, Geschwindigkeit, Positionsüberwachung, Strombegrenzung, alles einstellbar.
> 
> Gruß SPS-Fuzzi



gib mal bitte eine genauen Link.
Das was ich gefunden habe, war ne SPS und dann wurde noch ein Sercos-Servo Regler benötigt. Das past halt net in ein halbes 19" Tischgehäuse. Und sollte wie gesagt am besten ohne SPS gehen.

*Also wie beschrieben, wäre am besten so etwas wie ne  Positioniersteuerung mit Eingabemöglichkeit was kleine Servo Motoren ansteuert und ein oder zwei Drehgeber verarbeitet ...


*


Oberchefe schrieb:


> Muss es die Dynamik eines Servos haben?  Ansonsten tut's doch eine einfache Positioniersteuerung von Elgo plus  DC-Motor und Drehgeber.
> http://www.elgo.de/produkte/steuerungen.html



Das Teil geht im Prinzip schon in die Richtung was ich suche! Hast Du damit mehr Erfahrung?
Kennst Du den Preis der P40? Benötigt man da noch einen Regler für den Motor oder wird der dort direkt angeschlossen?
Habe etwas im Überflug von Ausgabe +/- Sollwert gelesen, könnte man da nicht einen AC-Regler anschliessen und damit den Motor regeln?

@Helmut,
danke für die Infos ... Kennst Du da einen Preis?
Kann man da jeden AC-Servo anschliessen?


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (29 Juni 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> gib mal bitte eine genauen Link.



http://de.nanotec.com/PD4-N59.html

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Boxy (29 Juni 2011)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> http://de.nanotec.com/PD4-N59.html
> 
> Gruß SPS-Fuzzi



verstehe ich dies richtig, das da im Motor alles enthalten ist?
Oder wird zum Motor noch ne Motorsteuerung benötigt? 
Kann da ein externer Geber zur Positionierung eines Rundtisches angeschlossen werden? Motorgeber alleine wird da wohl nicht reichen (Genauigkeit) ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

anschließen kannst du Fremdmotore wenn du die Motordaten hast, ich würde
die Elau nutzen, die sind ja recht hochwertig. Die Regler + Antriebe  Kannst für um
die 1000,--€ bekommen. Das währen dann 600Watt mit 2,1Nm an 3000min-1.


----------



## Boxy (30 Juni 2011)

Bin aber immernoch für Alternativen offen 
Wie gesagt, meiner GF wäre irgend etwas aus Fernost am liebsten was keine Geld kostet und alles kpl. ist.

Die Motoren müssen halt auch in kleine Rundtische rein pasen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2011)

Da könnte ich noch JVL in den Kreis werfen, wobei ich mit dem Deutschen
Vertrieb mehr als unzufrieden war, das Produkt an sich ist aber gut.

Lenze hat auch einen kleinen Dezentralen Servo, könntest du dir auch mal
anschauen. 

Oder mal ganz von der Servo Technik weg, wenn noch ein paar mehr
Funktionen rein sollen, doch SEW mit dem angebauten "IGEL" als Umrichter
und den Intelligenten Kopf "MQP". Da wäre es dann möglich ein IPOS Programm
zu erstellen.


----------



## Boxy (30 Juni 2011)

Also ich habe nun mal etwas gefunden, was das darstellt was im Prinzip gesucht wird. Bzw. ein Vertriebler in den USA hat das bei einem gesehen und nun muss ja alles günstiger werden, da er ja nix verkauft.

http://www.yukiwa.co.jp/e/cnc/cncctrl_01.php#2

Allerdings suche ich da einen Hersteller / Lieferanten oder so.
Ich suche also nicht nach einem Motor sondern nach einem Steuergrät für diesen.
Als Motor wird wohl so etwas in der Art wie von ELMO oder bei DC der Maxon RE40 eingesetzt. Motor ist halt dann abhängig was für ein Steuergerät man auftreibt.
Ist ja nicht so das nicht ein fertiges Konzept in der Schublade liegt, was ein Materialpreis von ca. 1600€ hat. Nur dies ist der GF immernoch zu teuer ...

Mir selbst ist freilich etwas aus D lieber  aber die GF springt ja immer sofort darauf an, wenn ein Vertriebler sagt das er 10 Rundtische verkaufen kann wenn diese erst 50% und nun nochmals 40% günstiger sind


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2011)

na ja, das ist ja nichts von der Stange, aber da würde ich ersteinmal 
schauen ob die Dinger überhaubt irgendeiner Norm Standhalten, ich
sehe da ja z.b. einen Not-Aus (Halt) Taster. Die Asiaten sind schnell
dabei irgend etwas drauf zu labeln, ohne Technischen Hintergrund.

Wenn jetzt endsprechende Stückzahl dahintersteht, warum Endwickelt
ihr das nicht selber oder lasst Endwickeln. Es gibt doch bestimmt einige
Hersteller die so etwas bestimmt auch Preiswert hier in Deutschland fertigen
können.

Ist eigentlich der Elektroanteil so groß, bei eurer Anwendung das ihr bei
so etwas 40-50% sparen könnt?


----------



## Boxy (30 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> na ja, das ist ja nichts von der Stange, aber da würde ich ersteinmal
> schauen ob die Dinger überhaubt irgendeiner Norm Standhalten, ich
> sehe da ja z.b. einen Not-Aus (Halt) Taster. Die Asiaten sind schnell
> dabei irgend etwas drauf zu labeln, ohne Technischen Hintergrund.



Na genau der Ansicht bin ich ja auch.
Aber erkläre das mal einen dummen Ami Verkäufer, welcher meint in den USA arbeitet man damit ...




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt endsprechende Stückzahl dahintersteht, warum Endwickelt
> ihr das nicht selber oder lasst Endwickeln. Es gibt doch bestimmt einige
> Hersteller die so etwas bestimmt auch Preiswert hier in Deutschland fertigen können.



Na ja, wie geschrieben der Ami argumentiert nun das er evtl 20 Stück verkaufen könnte wenn alles viel günstiger und nicht so präzisse ist 
Wir in Europa bauen ja eh immer viel zu groß.
Allerdings bringt der es nicht auf die Reihe und gibt mal ein Lieferant oder Hersteller einer solchen Motorsteuerung an, obwohl er ja das schon öfters bei Kunden gesehen hat 

Darum sage ich ja, wenn ich das alles was man in Entwicklung, Zeit usw. rechne, mache ich einfach lieber etwas light artiges der vorhanden Hardware. Auch denke ich nicht das das asiatische so emens günstiger ist!

Aber wenn sich manche GF's und VErtriebler in den Kopf gesetzt haben
dann ist es manchmal besser sich sein Ding zu denken und mal zu tun als ob ...




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich der Elektroanteil so groß, bei eurer Anwendung das ihr bei
> so etwas 40-50% sparen könnt?



Bei VK jedenfalls 
Allerdings würde ich beim EK ca. 40% der HW Kosten einsparen können, wenn ich Komponenten wie Mobiles Touch-Panel, Pnoz  usw. durch kleiner Geräte welche fest in einem anderen Gehäuse verbaut werden ersetzt.

Nur das kapiert der GF nicht *ROFL*und argementiert nun, das man 50 oder 60% bei der Steuerung einsparen muss, da sie bei der Mechanik am Material nicht 40% einsparen können. Der Preis für das Gehäuse des Rundtisches wäre ja der selbe wie beim teueren ...

Mein Argument ist ja, wir verwenden Standartkomponenten wie in den anderen Steuerungen auch und holen ebenfalls (wenn man die Anzahl wirklich verkauft ) dadurch höhere Rabatte durch höhere Einkaufzahlen!
Auch hat man geringere Lagerkosten und alle kennen sich damit aus. Somit würde man ja auch durch die anderen Rabatte generel einsparen!

Aber GF hört doch lieber auf solche Schwätzer von Verkäufer aus dem Ausland (der noch nix verkauft hat) anstatt auf das eigene Personal!


Und wenn mir nun jemand einen anderen Job anbietet, nehme ich den sofort an


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2011)

da fällt mir nur eins ein "Willkomen im Boot"


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juli 2011)

> Hast Du damit mehr Erfahrung?


Mit dem Teil nicht, nur mit älteren Geräten von denen.



> Kennst Du den Preis der P40?


Leider nicht, ich war nur für das technische zuständig, nicht für's kaufmännische



> Benötigt man da noch einen Regler für den Motor oder wird der dort direkt angeschlossen?


für einfache/ungenaue/langsame Positionieraufgaben kann man die Relaisvariante nehmen (ggf. mit Polumschaltbaren AC-Motoren). Für etwas mehr "Dynamik" kann ein Regler am optionalen 0-10V Ausgang angeschlossen werden, das kann ein DC-Regler sein oder aber auch ein einfacher FU.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juli 2011)

ach ja, wenn es ein "richtiger" Servo sein soll, der oben bereits angesprochene Metronix, z.B. der ARS2000:
http://www.metronix.de/index.php?id=37&showsubmenu=49
plus eine SPS (mit integriertem Bedienteil) mit CAN, z.B. von Epis:
https://www.epis-automation.com/

Die haben ein Beispielprojekt für den ARS.

Allerdings bist Du da vermultich jenseits von Gut und Böse was den Preis angeht.


----------



## Boxy (1 Juli 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> https://www.epis-automation.com/
> 
> Die haben ein Beispielprojekt für den ARS.
> 
> Allerdings bist Du da vermultich jenseits von Gut und Böse was den Preis angeht.



Ach ja Epis, die sind ja fast um die Ecke hier 
Da hatte ich mal etwas mit denen zu tun, aber denke da bin ich ungefähr beim selben Preis wie bisher auch 

abe thx ...


----------

